
Advice to budding programmers: Grow organically - nreece
http://www.kamaldshah.com/2008/12/advice-to-budding-programmers-grow.html
======
leaba
I'd agree. My first job out of college was for a retail technology start up
and within 18 months we turning over 60M Euro (though margin for us was <3%).
I started as the first tech person in the company and I was working pretty
much every waking moment and within that 18 month period I was managing a
couple of developers, a couple of sys. admin and an analyst. After four years
I left, without having established a solid dev. background and still too
inexperienced to get another senior position.

